# Ladies I need ideas please!



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I need some ideas ladies.

I have been married for a very long time to the greatest woman God ever created. Understanding women and men think quite differently; I realize that as well as I know her that I will never fully understand the female mind.

I am trying to think of little things I can do (not words but actions) daily or at least often that make her feel special and loved. 

I never go to work or sleep or hang up the phone without telling her how much I love her but that doesn't feel like enough.

What else can I do ladies that will make her heart flutter.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Reach out for her hand when you're sitting on the couch.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

You have to figure out what her love language is. If she likes words of affirmation like me, acts of service or receiving gifts will not make her heart flutter.

My husband has surprised me by putting rose petals from the front door to the bathtub when I came home from work. He had candles burning around the bathtub. He has had dinner ready when I wasn't expecting it. 

Some women like flirty texts. Others love small gifts, but that wouldn't work for me because I hate wasting money. 

A massage and foot rub would work for some women.

Bottom line: figure out what she likes, and do it lovingly.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> You have to figure out what her love language is. If she likes words of affirmation like me, acts of service or receiving gifts will not make her heart flutter.
> 
> My husband has surprised me by putting rose petals from the front door to the bathtub when I came home from work. He had candles burning around the bathtub. He has had dinner ready when I wasn't expecting it.
> 
> ...


Wow, this post is pure gold. This is such a simple concept yet most of us just don't see it until we are shown.

My wife loves massages and foot rubs. I love doing this for her as well. Whatever else is going on in our frantic lives I make sure I do this for her ( us ) regularly. 

I have had "The 5 Love Languages" on my desk for weeks unopened". I am going to start reading it now. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## wild_irish_rose (Aug 6, 2011)

Along with the love languages book I also highly recommend The Love Dare. If you can get her to do it with you, so much the better. A lot of people think TLD is just for struggling marriages but it can also be used to improve an already good marriage.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

wild_irish_rose said:


> Along with the love languages book I also highly recommend The Love Dare. If you can get her to do it with you, so much the better. A lot of people think TLD is just for struggling marriages but it can also be used to improve an already good marriage.


Thanks, we did the love dare. all ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> You have to figure out what her love language is. If she likes words of affirmation like me, acts of service or receiving gifts will not make her heart flutter.
> 
> My husband has surprised me by putting rose petals from the front door to the bathtub when I came home from work. He had candles burning around the bathtub. He has had dinner ready when I wasn't expecting it.
> 
> ...


Wasting money is not my style or hers. The one indulgence is that she gets fresh flowers once a week. She seems to enjoy those. 

She works 911 on 12 hr shifts so I time out her drive home when she comes off shift so that by the time she drives up her bath is drawn and the bathroom is lighted only with candles. Its a stressful job so this helps her wind down.

She has a tough time with fibromyalgia so I try to do almost everything around the house. I know I miss some things she thinks needs to be done but I try to cover everything I can think of, laundry dishes etc. but that's just helping around the house. The flower petals and candles around the tub is the kind of things I'm trying to come up with that will make her feel special.

She loves a good foot rub but I don't do that much because of the arthritis in my hands. It causes me a good bit of pain but I'll grit my teeth and make a point to do it anyway.

Anything else you gals think of don't hesitate to reply.

thanks


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Love notes.... daily inspiration notes... ice cream... make a cd of her favorite songs, or your favorite "couples" songs... fresh sheets... sexy texts... sexy emails... write a message on the bathroom mirror... a kitten... date nite (at home or out)... breakfast in bed... paint her toenails... 

I hope she does awesome things for you too!!!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> Love notes.... daily inspiration notes... ice cream... make a cd of her favorite songs, or your favorite "couples" songs... fresh sheets... sexy texts... sexy emails... write a message on the bathroom mirror... a kitten... date nite (at home or out)... breakfast in bed... paint her toenails...
> 
> I hope she does awesome things for you too!!!


These are the kinds of things I'm looking for. Thanks! And yes she has always been the cats meow for me. the kitten wouldn't work though, My dogs would lose their minds. LOL


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Just last week when my wife got home from work(around 9:00 p.m.) I was dressed up a little, had candles going, wine opened, and asked her to dance with me. We danced a couple of slow numbers, had some wine and went to bed.
She loved it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Stonewall said:


> She works 911 on 12 hr shifts so I time out her drive home when she comes off shift so that by the time she drives up her bath is drawn and the bathroom is lighted only with candles. Its a stressful job so this helps her wind down.


:smthumbup:

You could also add to this lovely moment with a towel folded for her with a visible love note tucked inside or a chocolate/rose. Offer to scrub her back. Perhaps brush her hair. A foot-rub while in the bathtub is a nice touch too. 

I placed a love note inside my H's shirt pocket a few days ago. I texted him at work that when he has some quiet time to himself to check his shirt pocket. He LOVED this. Perhaps you could leave a love note inside of her purse or just somewhere she's bound to find it during her work shift so that she feels thought of in that moment.

My H cooked a candle-lit dinner at home. He had me in the bath while he was cooking and told me to dress in cozy pyjamas for our date. I thought this was so cute. For after dinner, he'd set up blankets and cushions on the living room floor, with bowls of popcorn and chocolates and the movie Casablanca. It was a beautiful, cozy, romantic night at home.

I'm stepping-up the romance in my marriage too and you might find a couple of ideas or inspiration from this thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/29171-romance-box-love-letters.html


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I was on another website, and I found these ideas:

Go for a moonlit walk together
Sit outside and look at the stars
Watch the sun go up or down
Have a picnic by a pond, lake, or river
Take a train ride
Look through old photo albums and reminisce


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> I was on another website, and I found these ideas:
> 
> Go for a moonlit walk together
> Sit outside and look at the stars
> ...


Last night our foreplay was putting the thumb drive with our past vacation photos in the TV and reliving the moments. Nice.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Listen to music! Play some new (old 2nd hand) records for her on a record player. Relax with candles and just listen or dance together.

Take a series of photos of yourself holding up signs to spell out a message. For example photo 1: hold up paper that says "I". photo 2: hold up paper that says "Love" ....etc these can be made to look a little quirky or happy or as creative as you like. Then send them to her email/phone/mail. Or just pin them up somewhere in the house for her to find.

Hold her hand when you walk

Kiss her unexpectedly 

If you go somewhere together and see an old-style photo booth, jump in together and have fun with it.

Let us know how you go and please share if you come up with any more ideas of your own!


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Stonewall
Does she do as much for you, as you do for her?

Your wife needs to look towards heaven and thank God for such a caring, loving man as you.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

4sure said:


> Stonewall
> Does she do as much for you, as you do for her?
> 
> Your wife needs to look towards heaven and thank God for such a caring, loving man as you.


She does try. But she has so much stress at work coupled with her own fibromyalgia and her parents failing health and mental status (we basically run two households and take care of their every need) that I try to leave nothing at home for her to do. I'm sure I miss a few things here and there as you ladies see things that need cleaning that us guys just don't notice. I try to cover everything for her.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

You mentioned that she works 12 hour shifts. My wife used to also when she was a Nurse Practicioner. You can try to help her feel loved through the shift by putting notes and hershey's kisses in her lunch if she packs a lunch. Otherwise, text her occasionally just to let her know that you are thinking of her. Balloons and flowers at work show others that she is loved, which my wife really likes. If you are in the area, stop by her car if it is not patrolled and have notes waiting in the car, taped to the steering wheel. Drop off treats during her lunch time, if you can.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

all good ideas thanks!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you ever filled out the Love Buster and Emotional Needs questionnaires?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

turnera said:


> Have you ever filled out the Love Buster and Emotional Needs questionnaires?


Nope where would I find these?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

At marriagebuilders.com. They are amazing for getting to know your partner better. You can learn how you LB your partner (do things that cause them unhappiness) so you can stop doing them, and you can learn what your partner's top ENs are, so you make sure you're always the one meeting those needs. (avoid their forum, though; it's toxic)


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks


----------



## TRS (Aug 11, 2011)

I know it's a small thing, but I absolutely love when my husband brushes my hair after a shower/bath. It feels so amazing to have someone else do this for you, and it is something he enjoys as well. For the occasions he washes my hair- that is incredible, too!


----------



## speechless (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I wandered into the wrong forum.

I've grown so accustomed to indifference, if my husband did any of those things I would think he'd been abducted by aliens. And not in a good way.

Hold my hand in public
Say goodbye before you hang up the phone
Send me a text without asking me for "favors"
Actually sit at the table when I cook instead of checking your email
Allow me to leave the house without an inquisition about where I'm going, what I'm doing and why I dare to ABANDON the family for an hour or two

It's very sad when the absolute basics in one marriage can be incredible progress in another.

Sorry, I AM in the wrong forum. Sorry for the buzz kill!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks ya'll. We have been married 34 years and I have always done some of these things like hold hands, never hang up the phone without an I Love you. The only things I ask about when she leaves is when to expect her home and I insist that she call me when she gets to point b and let me know she is there safely. (being a paramedic for so many years I get a little paranoid when she is on the road). 

We have a strong marriage with strong mutual respect but after me having cancer in 08 I had an epiphany of sorts. You know life is short we are only here for a while. I want her to have everything in life that makes her happy as long as I am able to provide it. 

That being said; I know sometimes the little things say the most so thats why I asked. Anything else that you think of, please share.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd say listen to (and hear) the small things she says. Like, if I said 'I can't believe this door won't close all the way,' that's woman code for 'I wish my man would fix it for me.'


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh my! If my man did any ONE of these things for me, I may not be so sure of separating! What you do for your wife is amazing...truly! WOW!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

speechless, what you describe comes close to abuse. You may want to research it. Why Does He Do That? Inside The Minds Of Angry And Controlling Men is a good first start for that journey.

t/j over


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

turnera said:


> speechless, what you describe comes close to abuse. You may want to research it. Why Does He Do That? Inside The Minds Of Angry And Controlling Men is a good first start for that journey.
> 
> t/j over


Maybe I should tell my story of abuse someday. I told it one time and deleted it the next day. That book was actually suggested to me by a friend, but I would have to hide it. Maybe I will start a thread, just so maybe I can help others that are going through the same.

Sorry for the thread jack! I will get my own


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

turnera said:


> speechless, what you describe comes close to abuse. You may want to research it. Why Does He Do That? Inside The Minds Of Angry And Controlling Men is a good first start for that journey.
> 
> t/j over



Ok now I'm lost ??????


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

Tell her she's gorgeous....


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Stonewall, what a Gem you are, I seen in another thread - you said my husband sounds exactly like you - after reading this here, I would say -- you very much like my husband -in willingness to please. He wouldn't , however, ever post on a forum. Very very ultra loving man, one in a million. 

I agree with all the Love Language talk here, discover what hers is --and lavish the heck out of her. Sounds like you go out of your way to keep the house in order -just to reduce her stress from working all day & her fibromyalgia . Do you know her specific primary love language?

Some Tests on my thread here:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-languages-how-does-affect-your-marraige.html

Mine is mainly Physical Touch, that with some fun flirting and teasing, this is what keeps me happy. So he is always touching me, rubbing himself up against me, everywhere we go, his arms around me, he holds my hand, his finders through my hair if we are watching TV together, outside on our swing . Sometimes he gets the oil out, he'll give me an erotic massage. If he hears a song at work & thinks of me, he is sure to tell me about it, many I love you's throughout the day (would be overkill for many couples), I love his mushiness. 

I don't really care about anything fancy, just his touch, his compary and his verbal affection. Totally fullfills me. 

I have the sweetest idea though- I did this after making a video for my Graduating son - -- it affected me so bad, it threw me into a mid life crisis - to suddenly SEE and realize how I had been taking my husband for granted, I suddenly went GA GA for him -like mad -been on this "high" ever since.... might bring your wife into such a frenzy too -if you took the time to make a memorable video like this.... 

... Get Windows Movie maker (or similar) Windows Live Movie Maker 2011

Will need to scan a bunch of your favorte special memory photos of your wife & you throughout the years together, add you & hers favorite love song -or a new one to capture your 
heart & feelings - the program nicely throws this all togehter and makes you a video. ... Examples of some beautiful songs:

Edwin McCain - I Could Not Ask For More - YouTube

Lonestar - Amazed Lyrics - YouTube

Ronan Keating -This I Promise You - YouTube

Play that back for her -- oh the flood of emotions! 


Here is a book full of creative tips for a Lifetime of love..

Amazon.com: The RoMANtics Guide: Hundreds of Creative Tips for a Lifetime of Love (9780786884346): Michael Webb: Books


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Helping with household chores, flowes, little notes saying why you love her, asking what you can do to help her, doing something "just because," the little things, wash her car, whatever she likes -- do it spontaneously (could be something as small as making the bed).


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I love to get texts at work saying I love you..he does this sporadically. Yesterday I got flowers just because....LOVE that! Spontaneous hugs/kisses. When he hugs me everything is better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Either she loves you or she doesn't. You do what she needs naturally or you don't. Anything else is making yourself into someone else.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

ebp123 said:


> Either she loves you or she doesn't. You do what she needs naturally or you don't. Anything else is making yourself into someone else.


This thread has nothing to do with her loving me. I'm not trying to win her affection. I succeeded at that in the mid 70's. 

this is about trying to make her feel special. Its for her benefit not for mine.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Stonewall, what a Gem you are, I seen in another thread - you said my husband sounds exactly like you - after reading this here, I would say -- you very much like my husband -in willingness to please. He wouldn't , however, ever post on a forum. Very very ultra loving man, one in a million.
> 
> I agree with all the Love Language talk here, discover what hers is --and lavish the heck out of her. Sounds like you go out of your way to keep the house in order -just to reduce her stress from working all day & her fibromyalgia . Do you know her specific primary love language?
> 
> ...


Thanks SA. We have a small scanner and her new comp may have movie maker but it will take some time to figure out and get it done on the low down.


----------



## LilaGrace111 (Aug 27, 2011)

My boyfriend rarely walks past me without touching or kissing me. I catch him all the time staring at me, or part of my body with a look of complete happiness on his face. He looks at me like I am the most beautiful thing he has ever seen. He calls or emails me at least once a day to see how my day is going, and he randomly texts me to tell me he loves me. He always asks if he can help if he sees me working, cleaning or cooking after he gets home from work. He calls me every day on the way home to see if I need him to pick anything up. He writes me a message sometimes in the steamy bathroom mirror to tell me he loves me. If I am feeling down, he thinks of things he can do to make me laugh. He just shows me every day in little ways. No grand gestures or money spent is required.

I hope your wife appreciates you as much as I appreciate my man. I am always thinking of ways myself to show him how much I love him back. I think it´s pretty simple, and when we´re loved, we know it.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You just gave me an idea. Why don't you two take some classes together? Like that movie maker thing. There are tons of easy learning classes around the country you can sign up for, and doing these things together would make for some wonderful feelings. I know one of women's most common comments is that their husband doesn't want to do the things they like, so they have to do it alone.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

turnera said:


> You just gave me an idea. Why don't you two take some classes together? Like that movie maker thing. There are tons of easy learning classes around the country you can sign up for, and doing these things together would make for some wonderful feelings. I know one of women's most common comments is that their husband doesn't want to do the things they like, so they have to do it alone.


That would be nice but our situation makes it impossible. She works 911 12 hour swing shifts. I work fire dept mon - friday day shifts which means we are like ships passing in the night. Her parents are dependent on us for every need including financial, grocery shopping etc. So what little bit of time we would normally have in that situation is eaten up caring for her parents. We are lucky if we can be together 2 nights a week. 

That's why it seems so important to me to find little things that would remind her "hey I love and am thinking of you." Stress like that either drives you together or drives you apart and I want to keep her constantly reminded of what kind of support mechanism she has in me. 

We have been through things that most people's marriages don't survive. We were married at the unbelievable age of 16 and 17 respectively and never separated. I started dating her at 15 so all in all we have been together 36 years and married 34. It is truly unreal that we have made it through that early age, her having a hole in her heart and heart surgery, Me beating Hepatitis C (work exposure) and beating Cancer 3 years ago and the list goes on and on. 

She is my absolute heart and soul and I can't do enough for her but I try. She gets fresh flowers every week (she loves fresh flowers on her table). I handle almost all of the housework put clothes out and draw her bath when she comes home from work so that when she walks in the door its waiting on her. Always light the bathroom with candles and cut of the regular lights so she can de-stress from work. Wash and fold all the laundry and put it away. 

I think maybe all that stuff doesn't feel personal enough to me. Maybe thats why I feel the need to find some little seemingly menial things that are more on a personal level. Does this make sense? idk


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Sure. What would mean a lot to me is if my DH knew things about me that he would only know by observing me or listening to me. For instance, say she once told you that her favorite flower was ABC, but ABC is only grown in Hawaii. So maybe for your anniversary, you could order some and have them flown in. It would say to her that you really DO know her and want to please her. kwim?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

turnera said:


> Sure. What would mean a lot to me is if my DH knew things about me that he would only know by observing me or listening to me. For instance, say she once told you that her favorite flower was ABC, but ABC is only grown in Hawaii. So maybe for your anniversary, you could order some and have them flown in. It would say to her that you really DO know her and want to please her. kwim?


:iagree: turnera I like this post. 

Stonewall I hope you don't mind that I keep popping back into this thread. This is another great thought from turnera. I was talking with my H the other morning briefly about a subject I'm interested in but know little about. He asked me one or two questions as part of our conversation. I said I didn't know the answers but I'd be interested to find out during the day and tell him after work. He heard a tidbit of information about my interest during the day and messaged me with this random factoid. This really made me smile because he was thinking of me and of what I like. It didn't cost a thing but a simple text yet it really made my day.

Have you tried any of the ideas yet?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks turnea. I'm taking notes.

Please keep popping in heartsbeating. I'll take all the ideas y'all bring.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Stonewall, what a Gem you are, I seen in another thread - you said my husband sounds exactly like you - after reading this here, I would say -- you very much like my husband -in willingness to please. He wouldn't , however, ever post on a forum. Very very ultra loving man, one in a million.
> 
> I agree with all the Love Language talk here, discover what hers is --and lavish the heck out of her. Sounds like you go out of your way to keep the house in order -just to reduce her stress from working all day & her fibromyalgia . Do you know her specific primary love language?
> 
> ...


SA I did the Windows Movie maker thing. I think she really enjoyed it!

Also took the love languages test and so did she..........Our results were identical. LOL!


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

ask her


----------



## smarti36 (Aug 9, 2011)

It's sad to see all the things other husbands do for their spouses. It's a good day for me if he comes home and is nice.  At lease I get to read about happy marriages.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

janesmith said:


> ask her


That won't work. That would feel to scripted to her. That's why I asked the ladies here. Just trying to get some help thinking like a lady. They have been quite helpful.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

This may not work in your situation, but one thing I always asked for as a gift from my husband (and never got) was for him to take our daughter and go away for the weekend and let me just be alone, at home, and be myself and not 'on' as a mother or wife. I'm going on a business trip next week, and I set it up to go on Saturday, so I'll have two days off by myself before the conference and, to me, that is heaven.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

turnera said:


> This may not work in your situation, but one thing I always asked for as a gift from my husband (and never got) was for him to take our daughter and go away for the weekend and let me just be alone, at home, and be myself and not 'on' as a mother or wife. I'm going on a business trip next week, and I set it up to go on Saturday, so I'll have two days off by myself before the conference and, to me, that is heaven.


That may have worked long ago but not now. Our children have been married and out of the house for several years. Our great struggle is to be able to just be together for 2 - 3 days a week due to our conflicting work schedules. If anything else comes to mind please don't hesitate to tell me though.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

smarti36 said:


> It's sad to see all the things other husbands do for their spouses. It's a good day for me if he comes home and is nice.  At lease I get to read about happy marriages.



So sorry to hear that smarti. I hope things get better for you. Maybe he will have an epiphany. It does happen sometimes!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Stonewall said:


> SA I did the Windows Movie maker thing. I think she really enjoyed it!
> 
> Also took the love languages test and so did she..........Our results were identical. LOL!


You are really on the ball Stonewall - WOW, you get things done! I am sure she loved you taking the effort to put that together. How very sweet. 

If your results were identical, you and she ought to feel perfectly in sinc with how you want to love on her, and she wanting to give it right back.... that is a blessid thing.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> You are really on the ball Stonewall - WOW, you get things done! I am sure she loved you taking the effort to put that together. How very sweet.
> 
> If your results were identical, you and she ought to feel perfectly in sinc with how you want to love on her, and she wanting to give it right back.... that is a blessid thing.


We are; and thanks for your help. I've read a lot of your posts BTW and find you very insightful. My wife had an epiphany of sorts not unlike yours many years ago. She very suddenly did a 180 and other than the occasional speed bump; we have been magic for about 25 of the last 34 years of marriage.


----------



## Martina_Mc (Sep 13, 2011)

Is there something she has always wanted to try but you haven't gotten around to it? Take her out on regular date nights and day dates. Candle light dinners are good too

Survival Tips for Men - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Stonewall said:


> We are; and thanks for your help. I've read a lot of your posts BTW and find you very insightful. My wife had an epiphany of sorts not unlike yours many years ago. She very suddenly did a 180 and other than the occasional speed bump; we have been magic for about 25 of the last 34 years of marriage.


Wish I woke up that darn soon, one of my biggest regrets in life and love. Lucky for you Stonewall -that is alot of years of magic !! 

I am mad at myself. In a twisted sort of way- it is why I write about it, to share my stupid regrets. The combined mistakes we have made so others might avoid what we so easily "allowed", this mindless missing of each other in marriage, it was so subtle, I didn't even know it was happening. It was always GOOD for us, But I know NOW..... It could have been *EVEN BETTER*. 

I really don't think I knew who I was for a long long time, knew what I needed, knew what I really wanted. I catch myself thinking when I reminisce ..."Who was that woman back then!" Kinda weird.

Maybe I am a unique voice here, I don't know.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Wish I woke up that darn soon, one of my biggest regrets in life and love. Lucky for you Stonewall -that is alot of years of magic !!
> 
> I am mad at myself. In a twisted sort of way- it is why I write about it, to share my stupid regrets. The combined mistakes we have made so others might avoid what we so easily "allowed", this mindless missing of each other in marriage, it was so subtle, I didn't even know it was happening. It was always GOOD for us, But I know NOW..... It could have been *EVEN BETTER*.
> 
> ...


You do, no doubt. 

From time to time she brings up her behavior during those times (I have never brought it up); and beats herself up over it. I try to let her know "its all good" and not to worry about past just concentrate on present. We can't change the past its ancient history. We can however, affect the present and future. Its all about choices; I think you and she chose wisely. I'm sure Mr. SA would agree!


----------

